# Please, urgent.



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

My husband is trying to sell his 2 door 69' beetle. It does not have seatbelts in the backseat and no A/C.

There is a mom who wants to buy it, she has a young child and an 8 month old. Yeah. Why she wants this is beyond me. If she buys it, she would obviously have to put seat belts in and said she would do that.

My husband flat out told her this is a car for someone who wants to fix it up as a project, and he does not feel it's safe enough for children. He flat out said "I wouldn't put my son in this car, as I don't think a carseat would install safely enough". She still insists on coming to look at it.









She is on her way to look at it now.
Please, can someone tell me if it's even possible to install a car seat safe enough in this old of a vehicle? it has 'sofa' life backseats. Not even that, but putting your poor baby in a hot car in this texas heat with no A/C?!?! For what my husband is selling it for she could totally find a 4 door civic or something! Should we refuse to sell, or am I being way too concerned?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd refuse to sell it too, but I don't have anything to back that up. Good luck.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I think it depends on if you think she's looking for a project car or regular transport. If you've made it clear that it's a project car, and especially if she could be buying something more reliable and safer for the same money, there's no reason she can't buy it to work on, drive around without the kids, etc. Could be a father's day gift too.

Unless from her conversations with you or having an already falling apart car she seems to trying to replace, I wouldn't worry about it. I've always wanted a beetle. I could see buying one if I had a garage, and fixing it up nice to tool around the quiet area by our summer house







(We don't have a summer house, but someday it would be nice!)

I think it's a little sexist to refuse to sell it to a woman because she's a woman and a mom, personally. Might even be illegal if she can prove that's why. I would watch what you say if you tell her no.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think you're being very responsible to NOT sell a car to somebody who won't use it safely.

I don't see a problem with letting her come to look at it. Perhaps she's getting it as a 2nd car for DP to drive 1 mile to the train station every workday. Perhaps she (or DP or a close friend) ARE into fixing up old cars as a hobby. Maybe she *knows* this isn't the right car to buy right now, but she's always wanted a VW bug and just wants to look at it and daydream a while. Perhaps seeing how small and impracticle the car is will snap her back into reality.

But I do think you should talk to her about how she plans to use the car, and if she does, in fact, plan to drive small children around in it, you have every right to sell to somebody else.

I've always wanted a VW bug, painted orange with black polka dots, and vanity plates that read "ladybug". It's probably never going to happen.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

It's going to be to transport the kids, she said she needs something to go to the grocery store in pretty much. But she also said she wanted to fix it up for her older son to drive...but that means in the mean time there will be no AC because it's going to be quite costly to do that.






















I think we are going to highlight how sucky this car is for her, and that she should consider something else and *hopefully* she refuses to buy.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

I'm not wanted to refuse to sell because she is a mom, but because she has specified this will be to transport her 10yo and 8 mo


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

See if you can refuse to sell if she won't change her mind. That's dangerous!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
I'm not wanted to refuse to sell because she is a mom, but because she has specified this will be to transport her 10yo and 8 mo

I would let her come look at the car, and clarify that this is how she plans to use the vehicle. If that's the case, you have every right to refuse to sell to her.

It's your vehicle, and you're doing a private sale. There's nothing illegal about deciding who you want to sell to and who you don't.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

If anyone knows if it *is* possible to do a safe car seat install in this old of a vehicle, please chime in.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
I'm not wanted to refuse to sell because she is a mom, but because she has specified this will be to transport her 10yo and 8 mo

Yeah, I get that from your later post.







I hope she doesn't take it. I would just be cautious not to say that you won't sell it to her because she's a mom or female personally. Just that you're not sure that you want to sell it right now.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If there are no seatbelts in the backseat, a carseat cannot be installed there.

If there are no airbags in the front seat, a carseat can be installed there.

It certainly wouldn't be my first choice for family transport, but yes, she should be able to safely install a carseat in the front seat.

ETA: There are two children? No, it is not possible to safely transport two children in a vehicle with one seatbelt (front seat).


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I wouldn't sell it to her. It's NOT SAFE.

And in Texas? I live in South TX and it's over 100! No way could I handle driving around in this heat w/ no AC.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like it can be done.

http://www.wolfsburgwest.com/wolfsbu.../seat_belt.cfm

(Those seatbelts look "old style," --but the concept is the same; new ones could probably be installed, too.)


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I might refuse to sell it to her too, but unfortunately, you can't fix her judgment on the whole situation, and that's what would really bother me.


----------



## Helen_A (Mar 22, 2004)

Yep it can be done, without issues.

Our '72 beetle has rear seatbelts which we retrofitted - provided that the fixing points are sound its not an issue, and they can be made sound very easily and cheaply  Plus if you are to transport a rear facing child you can go for a seat with permanent fixings if you wish. We've never found a need for AC, that's what the windows are for







.

Apart from anything else, being rear engined is a huge safety feature - we had transport in the snow and ice this year, when to take out any other vehicle was just plain mad! Cheap to run, cheap to maintain... pretty much a perfect family vehicle in many ways 







: Not to mention that ours is a very pretty shade of pale blue.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

As far as kids overheating, wanted to toss in a southern USA opinion - I live in waaay south FL, USA & it gets HOT & very humid (adding to the heat index) & am surprised at how many homes don't even use their AC in the summers here. People must either get used to it or don't feel threatened by the heat? I personally can't take it, can't sleep at night, feel fatigued by it, etc... but have at least ten neighbors (a few with babies/kids) who haven't used AC, even at night to sleep, for as long as I've known them (6 yrs).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes it can be retrofitted. But it's spendy and I don't know why she would want it instead of a nice little safe car.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone that replied, I seriously don't know what I would do without you ladies!

The women NEVER showed up, and also never called us back. I'm hoping that maybe she took the things my husband said into consideration (about saying he wouldn't ride with our baby in it) or maybe her DH or someone else talked her out of it. I hope she doesn't call about it tomorrow. I'll just keep my fingers crossed.

Thank you all so much.







:


----------



## pers (Jun 29, 2005)

Glad she never showed! What an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:

Not even that, but putting your poor baby in a hot car in this texas heat with no A/C?!
The AC went out in my car and we can not afford to replace it at the moment. My "poor babies" have not died yet...


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
The AC went out in my car and we can not afford to replace it at the moment. My "poor babies" have not died yet...

I understand not being able to afford to fix something like that when it breaks, but would you go out of your way to opt for a car that DOESN'T have a/c when you could get one that does? That's all i'm saying.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
As far as kids overheating, wanted to toss in a southern USA opinion - I live in waaay south FL, USA & it gets HOT & very humid (adding to the heat index) & am surprised at how many homes don't even use their AC in the summers here. People must either get used to it or don't feel threatened by the heat? I personally can't take it, can't sleep at night, feel fatigued by it, etc... but have at least ten neighbors (a few with babies/kids) who haven't used AC, even at night to sleep, for as long as I've known them (6 yrs).

A little OT but...

I think in a house is different from in a car. I live in PR, which is even further south and can get unbearably hot. I live in a _concrete_ house, with no A/C, and it can get hot, but, I have access to the fridge, I can give water or other liquids to my kids, plus inside, we aren't directly under the sun. The car is very different. It's under the direct sun, it's small and air doesn't circulate as much if you don't have an A/C. I suppose you could open the windows, but that creates a ton of drag, plus you're breathing in all the pollution. ICK.

I remember once when I was pregnant, the A/C of my car died. I got someone else to do my merchandising route that day so I could get my A/C fixed, because there was no way, in the middle of summer, I was going to the south of the island, which is hot, dry and nary a breeze to be felt. Everytime the A/C in that car would start slowing down (the blower would get very dirty and clogged) I RAN to the mechanic. Fortunately now I have a Toyota







so I shouldn't have that problem for a long while!


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Ughghgh.
The lady called my husband today and said she is BRINING a VW expert with her to look at the car. Whyyy won't she go away?

Anyway, I'm sure he will tell her it's not for her. Sigh, atleast I hope.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i've used a carseat in a vw in texas in the summer. no ac was ok for short trips. it's hard to find a cheap car with a/c and if you do find one there are usually other really big problems with it. if she has a "vw expert" friend then a vw might be a really good choice (free labor, cheap parts if/when something does go wrong).


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
i've used a carseat in a vw in texas in the summer. no ac was ok for short trips. it's hard to find a cheap car with a/c and if you do find one there are usually other really big problems with it. if she has a "vw expert" friend then a vw might be a really good choice (free labor, cheap parts if/when something does go wrong).

That's a very good point. Thanks.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
If anyone knows if it *is* possible to do a safe car seat install in this old of a vehicle, please chime in.

Yes you can. My DH has installed seatbelts into a mustang and I previously had a beattle with an infant and we were able to install seatbelts. She might need to take it to a welder if she doesn't have someone who can do it, but my DH and my mothers husband were able to weld the belts in no problem. It is actually pretty easy and you can get exactly the kind of belts that you want.

I never had a problem with my kids in the mustang and didn't have a problem with my infant in the bug.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

If she's bringing an expert, I think she's not looking for a cheap deal for the sake of $. She wants a beetle, and she's up for spending the $ (or has a friend who can do it less $) to make it kid-safe. Sounds like you can add belts, and maybe the AC is not too big a deal for the kind of short trips she does?


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

By the grace of god,
A man showed up today and payed my husband cash for it. He emailed the women and told her it's already sold. Case closed, yay!







:

Thanks again everyone!







:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
By the grace of god,
A man showed up today and payed my husband cash for it. He emailed the women and told her it's already sold. Case closed, yay!







:

Thanks again everyone!







:

Well, that's a relief!

I didn't realize, though, that they could be retrofitted w/ seatbelts. Interesting to know!


----------



## UhOhWhatNow (Jul 21, 2008)

All is well that ends well!

And I refuse to sell/place dogs all the time with families or situations that I don't think would be safe for the dog or the humans involved. I don't think there's any reason you couldn't refuse a sale to someone in a situation like this.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad to hear someone else purchased the car. I'd have been a bit nervous about the situation myself!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Just out of curiosity...

Did you find out the buyer's family composition and who he plans to transport in the car?


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Just out of curiosity...

Did you find out the buyer's family composition and who he plans to transport in the car?

Yes, he is a hobbyist and will just be doing this for fun. He has other cars. His wife came with him, and she has a 9 month old, but she has her own car and won't be putting the baby in this.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

It won't pass inspection without two seatbelts in the back. No inspection= no tags, so assuming she's not going to drive an untagged vehilce around...

With seatbelts, the carseat will install just fine.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Helen_A* 
Apart from anything else, being rear engined is a huge safety feature - .

Curious, is this true?

(Back in the late 60s, my mother's best friend's vw bug exploded in a car crash because of the front gas tank--I had to promise my mother early on I would NEVER ride in that kind of bug, for that specific reason. Fluke?)

Glad that the situation has resolved.

FTR, we had 2 cars without air conditioning while living in So FL. It really wasn't a big deal once you get moving with the windows open. No danger at all to a healthy child or adult.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
By the grace of god,
A man showed up today and payed my husband cash for it. He emailed the women and told her it's already sold. Case closed, yay!







:

Thanks again everyone!







:

I feel bad for the woman who wanted it first.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackray* 
I feel bad for the woman who wanted it first.

How come?

ETA: It's not like we sold it from underneath her...She told us she was coming by in the evening to see it, but someone came by and liked it and paid my husband for it. So she just wasn't quick enough. If she would have came and promised to fix the seat belt issue and all, then I wouldn't have had a problem with selling to her.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunnmama* 
Curious, is this true?

(Back in the late 60s, my mother's best friend's vw bug exploded in a car crash because of the front gas tank--I had to promise my mother early on I would NEVER ride in that kind of bug, for that specific reason. Fluke?)

Glad that the situation has resolved.

FTR, we had 2 cars without air conditioning while living in So FL. It really wasn't a big deal once you get moving with the windows open. No danger at all to a healthy child or adult.

Yeah, really. The engine and car battery are like RIGHT under the back seats...That seems kinda dangerous to me?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackray* 
I feel bad for the woman who wanted it first.

(puzzled) Why? She didn't come and didn't call? The seller isn't obligated to hold the car for her at all-- if she really wanted it and something came up, she should have called.
Jessica


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I would refuse. I refused to sell an infant seat to a family that wanted it for their 3yo. Not much different.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
I would refuse. I refused to sell an infant seat to a family that wanted it for their 3yo. Not much different.

What the heck...Was it even physically POSSIBLE to fit him in?!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
What the heck...Was it even physically POSSIBLE to fit him in?!

Sure, but his SHOULDERS were about even with the top of the shell. 

They were Spanish speaking immigrants, so I think they just didn't understand carseats. I'm guessing the child didn't have one at all and they just thought that "something" would be better than nothing. I tried to explain to them in my horrible, 2-years-in-high-school Spanish that the infant seat was for small babies and I showed them our convertible.... No idea if they every went and got one for him though.


----------

